# 20 week scan on Feb 10th, Hoping for health baby,........



## babyclements

If it happened to not have a penis and was a little girl it really would be the icing on the cake! I have two boys who are without doubt my world and I know that if it is another boy I will love him more than anything also. this will be our last baby and I would love to experience a mother and daughter relationship. I have never had this overpowering hope that I would have a girl before. My 14 week scan right after the song technical was looking in between the babies legs she said "her little legs are crossed" and the said " There is her little face" she the asked us at the end if we wanted to know the sex and we said "no" then she said to always remind her that as she didn't want to let it slip. Honestly, I didn't even hear it when she was doing the exam, it wasn't till a week or so later when I was looking at the video of the scan with the audio up that I heard what she had said!!!! My husband is convinced that its a girl now, I am to scared (incase I get my hopes up anymore) to let myself thing pink. What do you ladies think? I know its early, but this lady was my sonogram tech for my last baby and she has been doing this for a very long time. Anyway, thats my situation, I have my scan on wednesday and I am so nervous! I am going to get her to write it down and give it to me so I can open it after I leave as I have my obgyn appointment right after her (in the same office building) and I don't want to be upset if we find out we are loosing out on our chance for a daughter infront of my doc. So wanna wait to open it maybe in car after appointments.

Anyway, sorry for the ramble! I have spoken with my hubby about it and he gets it to a point, I can not speak to anyone else about it as I'm really the only close friend i have with babies (I'm 30 but my friends are just getting married now and not yet in the baby making process) plus I don't think they would understand. Anyone who asks what are you hoping for i find myself saying i honestly don't mind and even lying saying another boy as I am so used to them! Of course healthy baby first and sex is second! Its nice to put it out there and be honest about my feelings.


----------



## MelliPaige

I'm getting an elective ultrasound tomorrow to find out gender and, while I'll be 16 weeks, they boast a 96% successes rate of guessing at 14 weeks. 
If she knows what she's doing I'd be inclined to believe her! Unless it was super obvious to you though I'd wait until I was further along to get my hopes up about it, though, since she didn't really say it's a girl


----------



## babyclements

That's what I'm thinking, im trying not to think about it! Wish I hadn't heard it! Good luck in your scan today! Do you have a preference, Yey you get to see baby again :)


----------



## MelliPaige

babyclements said:


> That's what I'm thinking, im trying not to think about it! Wish I hadn't heard it! Good luck in your scan today! Do you have a preference, Yey you get to see baby again :)

It's a very wild boy! And he's so precious

I went back and forth between what I wanted, I walked in wanting a girl though. It'll take done getting used to but I'm excited to reuse ds super cute things!


----------



## babyclements

Congrats!!! I have 2 boys 16 months apart and they are the best of buddy's!!! Both mamas boys and the cuddliest of cuddly :)


----------



## MelliPaige

babyclements said:


> Congrats!!! I have 2 boys 16 months apart and they are the best of buddy's!!! Both mamas boys and the cuddliest of cuddly :)

I'm happy to hear that! Mine will be 2.5 years apart. I hope they'll still be buddies! I'm pretty excited to be raising brothers now that I've gotten used to the idea of him. I've always wanted boys but for some reason these last few weeks I've been pining for pink. I think it's because dh is adamant that this is our last
Now it's other people's comments that will bother me..


----------



## Jerseygirl7

Sending pink dust your way. Just found out we are having our 5th boy!!


----------



## CJHanson

Update?


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope you are ok x


----------



## babyclements

Well we have a healthy and growing baby boy, I'm sad that I may be saying goodbye to ever having a daughter but glad that the baby boy is healthy and that's the main thing. I'm still dealing with the loss of possibly ever having a daughter but hoping to get my head around it before baby boy #3 arrives


----------



## george83

babyclements said:


> Well we have a healthy and growing baby boy, I'm sad that I may be saying goodbye to ever having a daughter but glad that the baby boy is healthy and that's the main thing. I'm still dealing with the loss of possibly ever having a daughter but hoping to get my head around it before baby boy #3 arrives

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I have 3 boys and love them to pieces but I also understand the longing for a baby girl. I know I won't get my little girl now and the disappointment hasn't gone away. I hope your doing ok


----------



## babyclements

Thanks George83, I'm trying to shake the disappointment so I can focus and bond with the new baby, I know I'll love him just as I do my two boys. I'm hoping I'll be feeling excited again soon. It's like the winds left my sails a little I need to shake this feeling.


----------



## george83

babyclements said:


> Thanks George83, I'm trying to shake the disappointment so I can focus and bond with the new baby, I know I'll love him just as I do my two boys. I'm hoping I'll be feeling excited again soon. It's like the winds left my sails a little I need to shake this feeling.

I'm sure the excitement will come back. As I said i love my 3 boys to pieces and I've actually come round to being grateful they are all boys - they are so close age wise especially ds2 and ds3 that I'm hoping they will grow up to be great friends. I read recently about a girl feeling left out as her two older brothers always played together and she didn't like it so that helped. I still feel incredibly sad that I don't have a baby girl though i look at my friends who have daughters and question what they did so right to deserve one when I don't but that's just me being irrational


----------

